# Wee Pad issues....I always have these problems!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

<span style="color:#009900">
Both the boys are pad trained, and it used to be that Brinkley never gave me potty problems like Neyland. 
Neyland makes me nuts!










Some of you may remember that he (Neyland) was not fully entering the box, and therefore was wetting the carpet beside the box. Well, that has improved SOME, but he still likes to pee right on the edges of the box/pad *not hiking* and now Brinkley has started it too!







The problem is that they almost always pee UNDER the pad.







It is GROSS and I am SICK of cleaning out the bottom of the box everytime I change a pad.







I tried several things to no avail. I tried putting an extra pad under it/upside down to absorb the underflow...that is pricey...and still messy. I tried newspaper under the pad to absorb the underflow...I can't stand the smell of dog pee and newspaper.







I tried turning the edges of the pads under to absorb it before it flowed under...not effective.







My next option is to line the stupid box with a disposable plastic something/then a newspaper/then the pad....lots of trouble-probably as much as I am going through to mop out the bottom of the box each time.









Anyway, I CAN'T possibly be the ONLY one having this issue?!
Anyone else solve it or have any brilliant suggestions?







</span>


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If I've got this right, you put the pads in a litter box and the boys don't want to go all the way into the box?

Have you tried just using the pads with a pad holder or a tray (I've heard of people using the trays designed to fit under washing machines), something lower so it wouldn't be such a step up and over?

I feel your pain. One of my cats likes to stand up at the end when she's peeing and it goes over the edge of the litter box and soaks the bottom. Nasty!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Would the pads with the sticky stuff on the back side work? I know those are a bit more expensive than regular pee pads...or, put a 13 gallon plasic trash bag with handles over the litter box so that the handles are under the litter box, then the pee pad will be placed on top of the trash bag in the litter box. Then you can pull the trash bag up so that the pee pad is inside the bag, pulling the bag up and around the pad....I hope I explained that clearly!







That's all I can think of...hope that helps.







\\

~Elegant


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Pixie sometimes plays with the pad---drags it from the litter box. I take a couple of pieces of painter's or masking tape and tape it to the box. You could tape one to the box and then put another one on top of it....then just toss the top one and add a new one when needed, so that you always have that bottom layer. I hope my explanation makes sense to you. Good luck!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly sometimes has issues with the half in the box half out thing. I think what her deal is is that she doesn't like being "in" the box if there is already a pee stain or some poop in there. I obviously clean up her poo right away but if I am not around or it is the middle of the night this is when we have these problems. I think this is why because if she poops in the box in the middle of the night, sometimes I will find a pee stain on the floor right next to the box. Its on a tiled surface so cleaning is not a huge deal. I know she "wanted" to get it in the box so I don't think it is a training issue. I have started to leave one pee pad in the kitchen and the box on the tile in front of my fireplace during the day so that she has more options if she has soiled one area. I also take her out 2 times a day which cuts down on the number of times she has to go inside. Do you think maybe they aren't going inside the box because they feel confined and as though they are too close to their pee/poo? I used to just put Lilly's pee pad on the floor and she would always pee on the edge after there was a stain already because i think she just likes trying to "get away" from her mess. I am no expert though. Good luck and just know that I feel your pain and I am always trying to figure out a better way to avoid the messes too! 

By the way, does anyone know where you can buy one of those mats for under a washing machine?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> By the way, does anyone know where you can buy one of those mats for under a washing machine?[/B]


Are you talking about a matt or a tray? They carry both here at the home improvement stores. Lowe's,Home Depot,Menard's,stores like that. In the plumbing department.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Traci,

I dont know what kind of tray you are using but I had the exact same problem. I got this tray and don't have any problems. I have the regular size.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2001+113858

The edge might help in your situation because the pad actually bubbles up over the lip, and then that rim holds in in place. So, its like a little hump of pad and I have never had anything get under it. 

I believe its 23x24 and thats the size of puppy pads I get on ebay. 

good luck!!! 

I just wish I could get Phoebe to be more consistent when we are away from home. The world is her pee-ground.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got a pad holder very similar to that one - a UK version. It really does stop edge leakage getting under the pad - but if "someone's" aim is a bit off, there will be dribbles on the top of the frame. Then it's anyone's guess which side of the frame they will "fall to ground"


----------

